
Show HN: Connect a Raspbery Pi to a Sonos with 100% On-Device Voice AI - oulipo
https://medium.com/snips-ai/building-a-voice-controlled-home-sound-system-using-snips-and-sonos-2aaf16523ce9
======
oulipo
I'm a co-founder of [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai), and we are building
a 100% on-device Voice AI platform which protects your privacy

It is free for makers, forever, and we plan to open-source it over time, we
are interested in what you can build with this!

